# Fishing Book Obsession?



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone else find it hard passing up on a deal for a fishing book when you find it??


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Books maybe,...Fishing or Hunting books not so much....Though I am going to revisit a book I read years ago, I believe is was called "The Armchair Angler" and is a collection of short stories...many many fly fishing stories if I remember correctly....The internet became my source of info and I am sort of sorry to say that buying books on outdoor subjects went by the wayside....


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a copy of _The Armchair Angler_.It is an excellent read. I am a big fan of Gierach. I love his books. I normally laugh my way through thankful that I am not the only one that is has issues!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I love FF books. I picked up 3 titles recently to add to my library.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

fishmerf said:


> I have a copy of _The Armchair Angler_.It is an excellent read. I am a big fan of Gierach. I love his books. I normally laugh my way through thankful that I am not the only one that is has issues!


I am the same way with McManus....I have a bunch of his books..even brought them in to work for a friend of mine to read to her boys...they loved it....Macmanus can and does make me snort with laughter throughout a whole story. I believe that is the best money I ever spent on fiction of any type...

And yes I cannot wait to read the Armchair Angler again...because I remember waking my wife up laughing at times at some of the stories...


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I love books anyway, and am a voracious reader, but fly fishing books are close to my heart. 

Beyond the obvious must-haves like _A River Runs Through It_, I also have many books on fly tying as well, some are very old that were passed down to me through my grandfather and father.

There's a small locally-owned book store in Hudson, located next door to one of the clubs that I frequently gig at; it seems like everytime I walk by there's at _least_ one new book about flyfishing in the window. I asked the owner if there was really that much of a market for these types of books.... she said "Well yes, they are quite popular...but we also know that on most weekends, _you'll _also be passing by, Donny..." lol.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i think i own every book that John Gierach has written


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

fontinalis said:


> i think i own every book that John Gierach has written


I am thinking I need to look him up. I thought he may have been one of the authors in The Armchair Angler...but he isn't as far as I can tell.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have most of Gierach's books, but these days I'm not really into his stuff. He's a very good writer, but I don't care to read fishing stories, or any of the "fly fishing lifestyle" type of stuff.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Stopped by half price books today. They have more books on fishing than any bookstore I've ever been too. Good prices too...Saw about 5 steelhaeding books, 20 Fly books, 10 general fishing, Pro Tactics Series- Musky, Pike , Walleye, Bass, Catfish.. On and on. This was the Golden Gate store.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

If you like Gierach, then check out James R. Babb's stuff.


----------

